# 1st speeding Ticket with SE-R



## SnowBlindSE-R (May 3, 2006)

Well it finally happened....1st speeding ticket with the SE-R. got pinched for 79 in a 65 by a CT state trooper. Anyone have experiences dealing with tickets in CT????

btw. $244


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

You got a ticket for 14 over! That sucks. Where I live you could throw a empty beer at a cop while running 20 over and still not get stopped. But then you get used to it, and go to Atlanta, and get a ticket for running 66/55 and it cost you 64 bucks. I'm not sure about CT, but in GA I don't ?think? 14 over gets you any points on your license. Your best bet if you want to try and get it dropped some would be to go ahead and go to a point reduction class. It'll get you insurance discounts, as well as offset any points you get from the ticket, if any. As far as the fine, if you go to court with you paper showing you took the class, they may drop the speed a few, resulting in a lower fine. Or you could get lucky, I went to court about a ticket a while back nd the cop didn't show, so it was dropped.


----------

